# Who knows about weed-killers please?



## Benchwayze (12 May 2014)

I have a patch of ground outside my boundary wall. I need to keep it tidy, but it's a task too far. Nor can I find anyone who will sort it out for less than £120.00 a time. 

Thus I decided I'd kill everything in it with something strong enough to keep the soil clear for a month or two. Then I can get it rotovated, and put down a 'weed-barrier' sheet. I need then to plant some berberis or similar, to keep the local human-wildlife at bay. Sick of breathing in Cannabis fumes in my garden. :twisted: 

No I haven't alerted the Police. They have far more important things to do these days. So they tell me.

Anyone have any suggestions as to what weed-killer I can use please? 

TIA

John


----------



## wizard (12 May 2014)

Sodium Chlorate


----------



## Phil Pascoe (12 May 2014)

Sodium chlorate.


----------



## wizard (12 May 2014)

Hi phil did you make bombs with it when you were a lad


----------



## Benchwayze (12 May 2014)

Thanks folks. 
Although isn't that SC a long time in the ground? As in 3 years? 
Still, it would give me plenty of time; if I can get hold of it.

(I think I will buy my sugar on a separate day! ) 8)


----------



## themackay (12 May 2014)

I thougt nothing would grow for some time after sodium clorate I would be inclined to use roundup or gallup more envirnmentally friendly how big an area is it.
Alan


----------



## Phil Pascoe (12 May 2014)

wizard":369xmpb5 said:


> Hi phil did you make bombs with it when you were a lad



Oh, yes. :lol:


----------



## themackay (12 May 2014)

Me to


----------



## Spindle (12 May 2014)

Hi

Roundup or equivalent - purchase from an agricultural supplier not the watered down stuff from the sheds.

Can you actually buy sodium chlorate nowadays?

Regards Mick


----------



## wizard (12 May 2014)

Spindle":3a0gr59g said:


> Hi
> 
> Roundup or equivalent - purchase from an agricultural supplier not the watered down stuff from the sheds.
> 
> ...


Yes but there is a fire retardant in it


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (12 May 2014)

where do you buy if from as I could really use some right now for my gravel drive (well gravel and weed drive actually)


----------



## Mike.S (12 May 2014)

A Glyphosate weedkiller e.g. 

Scotts Roundup Ultra 3000
Scotts Tumbleweed
Bayer Tough Rootkill
Bayer Super Strength Glyphosate
Doff Knockdown Maxi Strength Weedkiller
Vitax SBK Brushwood Killer
Rosate 36

Spray on leaves, gets absorbed by roots etc and kills the whole plant. Doesn't impact soil, so things can regrow - if planted.


----------



## beech1948 (12 May 2014)

If you pretend to be a garden maintenance person you can buy from the wholesalers pure glysophate in a 1 lt pack. Dilute it, spray it, stuff gone for 6 months.

PS. no one asks for your licence these days.

Al


----------



## Spindle (12 May 2014)

wizard":kechbw2l said:


> Spindle wrote:
> 
> Hi
> 
> ...



Hmmm - thought it was banned in 2009 - fire retardant was introduced in the eighties I think


----------



## n0legs (12 May 2014)

Good question John. 
Anyone have suggestions for an effective killer of Ivy, would this Sodium Chlorate work ?
I've tried a few form the garden centres but can't get it gone.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (12 May 2014)

I thought Ivy is a whole different ballgame? I had a ton of the stuff growing up our old cottage walls some years ago and it was indestructible short of physically removing the root.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (12 May 2014)

A bit like ground elder. I'm trying a new less back breaking method this season. We have a big patch under our raspberries and I can't even get near the roots without mullering the much loved fruit. I've started pinching out the fresh growing leaves at ground level. Doing this currently twice a week. Only takes about 30 seconds. The theory (I have) is that by denying them leaves they won't be able to photosynthesise and will eventually starve to death. I don't for a moment expect it will work


----------



## andys wood shed (12 May 2014)

Rosate 36 from Amazon


----------



## DrPhill (12 May 2014)

Why use a weed killer? Strim/brushcut, then rotavate, then put the weed control membrane over and cover with woodchip. If you are lucky the people who do the brush clearance for the council will have a couple of tons of the stuff to get rid of. It wont look as nice as bark chip, but who cares?

Just my tuppence


----------



## Benchwayze (12 May 2014)

I was lucky with Ivy. 
Foolishly, I planted some at the top of the garden to encourage bats. Probllem was the stuff spread over the ground first! I grubbed it up by hand and burned it. I never saw any again. 
Phew! Stupid Boy!!!


----------



## Benchwayze (12 May 2014)

DrPhill":1oavh5x5 said:


> Why use a weed killer? Strim/brushcut, then rotavate, then put the weed control membrane over and cover with woodchip. If you are lucky the people who do the brush clearance for the council will have a couple of tons of the stuff to get rid of. It wont look as nice as bark chip, but who cares?
> 
> Just my tuppence



Phil,

I would if I could. Back gone, knees gone. Hence having to get quotes of £120.00


----------



## paulm (12 May 2014)

Random Orbital Bob":2hyof1rn said:


> A bit like ground elder. I'm trying a new less back breaking method this season. We have a big patch under our raspberries and I can't even get near the roots without mullering the much loved fruit. I've started pinching out the fresh growing leaves at ground level. Doing this currently twice a week. Only takes about 30 seconds. The theory (I have) is that by denying them leaves they won't be able to photosynthesise and will eventually starve to death. I don't for a moment expect it will work



I believe it's quite tasty as a salad leaf or a veg Rob, but best google it to be sure before eating ! You might as well enjoy it while you get rid of it :lol: 

Cheers, Paul


----------



## Woodchips2 (12 May 2014)

I've tried to buy sodium chlorate and three garden centres have told me they are no longer allowed to sell it. Glyphosate works but is a lot more expensive than sodium chlorate and isn't as effective for a long period (sodium chlorate seemed to kill off everything for up to six months).

Berberis is very effective as a barrier. I had a Berberis hedge at a previous property which the owner had planted to stop the kids sitting on the boundary wall. It certainly did the job but was a pain to prune, the thorns are vicious.

Regards Keith


----------



## Benchwayze (12 May 2014)

Woodchips2":3gdibidd said:


> I've tried to buy sodium chlorate and three garden centres have told me they are no longer allowed to sell it. Glyphosate works but is a lot more expensive than sodium chlorate and isn't as effective for a long period (sodium chlorate seemed to kill off everything for up to six months).
> 
> Berberis is very effective as a barrier. I had a Berberis hedge at a previous property which the owner had planted to stop the kids sitting on the boundary wall. It certainly did the job but was a pain to prune, the thorns are vicious.
> 
> Regards Keith



That's precisely the problem I am having. Yobs and not so young yobs, are sitting on the wall, and littering my lawn and borders with sickening garbage. (All happening since smoking in pubs was banned!) 

It would be nice to have the Berberis cultivar Keith. Have you any idea of the name please? (Although the problem will probably migrate to my lawn. ) :roll:


----------



## nanscombe (12 May 2014)

Sodium Chlorate is no longer available.

Using Chemical ethically



> ...
> Recent products withdrawn include the weedkiller sodium chlorate (last date of sale 30 September 2009), and rotenone (last date of sale 10 October 2009), an odourless chemical used as an insecticide, pesticide, and piscicide.
> ...


----------



## steadyeddie (12 May 2014)

Benchwayze" Sick of breathing in Cannabis fumes in my garden. :twisted:
[/quote said:


> Sounds like you've got more than one weed problem
> 
> Dave


----------



## n0legs (12 May 2014)

andys wood shed":1ndp1gfd said:


> Rosate 36 from Amazon



Cheers, just had a read up and it seems to be the stuff I need.
Will get some ordered and applied.


----------



## Woodchips2 (12 May 2014)

Benchwayze":244e4p50 said:


> Woodchips2":244e4p50 said:
> 
> 
> > I've tried to buy sodium chlorate and three garden centres have told me they are no longer allowed to sell it. Glyphosate works but is a lot more expensive than sodium chlorate and isn't as effective for a long period (sodium chlorate seemed to kill off everything for up to six months).
> ...



It was Berberis thunbergii http://www.rhs.org.uk/Plants/2183/Japan ... ry/Details. It's quite a pretty plant but vigorous in growth and impenetrable when established.

Best of luck with the yobs, some fresh (smelly) manure stacked behind the wall ready for the planting could be a short-term solution to encourage them to sit elsewhere. Just be careful you don't infringe their human rights!

Regards Keith


----------



## Steve Jones (12 May 2014)

There's only one weed killer I use now and that's Roundup Pro Biactive, 
Takes about 10 to 14 days to kill most weeds and my customers are happy with the performance.

Berberis Darwinii and Thunbergii both make good tight hedges but the Stenophylla variety I always find grows straggly and can get unruly, have you thought about using Pyracantha instead of Berberis ?

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Benchwayze (12 May 2014)

Thanks Keith. I have heard of that one. I suppose I will have to pay someone to keep it trimmed back from the pavement. Then in the hope of keeping them off the lawn, maybe some low picket fencing. I think the Council will allow that at least. If not I'll hide it with berberis! Or maybe fire-thorn! 

Yes Steve, as you see, I have thought of Pyracantha. 

Cheers

John


----------



## doorframe (12 May 2014)

Simple, cheap and effective weed killer.... cheap supermarket bleach and cheap supermarket salt. Mix it up with as high a concentration of salt as you can get to dissolve. Pour it on. Job done. Smell fresh for about 24hrs. Works wonders and cheap as chips..


----------



## Benchwayze (12 May 2014)

Good idea DF. But I have to be careful of passers-by. Abutting the public pavement.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (12 May 2014)

paulm":2h3t47cj said:


> Random Orbital Bob":2h3t47cj said:
> 
> 
> > A bit like ground elder. I'm trying a new less back breaking method this season. We have a big patch under our raspberries and I can't even get near the roots without mullering the much loved fruit. I've started pinching out the fresh growing leaves at ground level. Doing this currently twice a week. Only takes about 30 seconds. The theory (I have) is that by denying them leaves they won't be able to photosynthesise and will eventually starve to death. I don't for a moment expect it will work
> ...


That's a good idea Paul. I usually do a few batches of nettle soup this time of year and that's delicious. Never tried GE but have heard its good eating.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (12 May 2014)

Benchwayze":3kb00c2w said:


> Good idea DF. But I have to be careful of passers-by. Abutting the public pavement.



Why not cut out the middle man and just spray the yobs


----------



## Benchwayze (13 May 2014)

So tempting Bob, so tempting... 


John


----------



## Baldhead (13 May 2014)

Benchwayze":kejil9a7 said:


> I have a patch of ground outside my boundary wall.
> 
> TIA
> 
> John


John who actually owns the land? If it's council owned they should maintain it, I had a problem with a 'play area' near to our house, it took sometime but I eventually got the council to maintain the area and keep it safe for use.

Baldhead


----------



## RogerS (13 May 2014)

themackay":3edts1ty said:


> Me to



And me :lol:

Id also go down the Roundup route but bought concentrated from the manufacturer


----------



## devonwoody (13 May 2014)

very naughty but diesel fuel I was told is very effective even on tree roots.


----------



## Benchwayze (13 May 2014)

Baldhead":10bnxiue said:


> Benchwayze":10bnxiue said:
> 
> 
> > I have a patch of ground outside my boundary wall.
> ...



It's my land BH. It's enclosed by a 12" wall, but the problem is, both it and my lawn at the side of the house, abut the footway. There is council 'greenery' on the opposite side of the grove, and passers by seem to think it's all Council owned. Private property signs have no effect. I took them down. I think it was making things worse. When the customers want to smoke 'whacky-baccie' they leave the pub's smoking area and congregate on my lawn, or sit on the low wall. Needless to say, I won't challenge a group of half-drunken pot-heads. As I mentioned; the Police don't seem too bothered. Presumably it's just pot, and as long as the yobs aren't dealing, they leave it be. (Just as they do on 'Interceptors'. :roll: ) If it carries on this year, as it did last Summer, I might consider a letter to the Chief-Constable.. We shall see. :?


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (13 May 2014)

Benchwayze Needless to say said:


> Why.....are you afraid they'll try and hug you to death


----------



## Benchwayze (13 May 2014)

Hi Bob, 

20 years ago I would have accommodated them as guests of the West Mids Police. 
These days I am a little older and slower, and I handed my uniform in when I retired! 8) I don't want to end up as a statistic in Birmingham's knife crime files; and no I amn't exaggerating.


----------



## RogerS (13 May 2014)

BW one very effective way of persuading them to go elsewhere is to open ypur windows and play a lot of Barry Manilow or Wagner's Ring Cycle loudly. Warn the neighbours first to get them onside

Sent from my GT-I8160 using Tapatalk


----------



## Benchwayze (13 May 2014)

It will have to be the 1812 then... :mrgreen:


----------



## devonwoody (13 May 2014)

How about a beware of snakes sign. :wink:


----------



## Bod (13 May 2014)

"Danger this ground is infected with Taraxacum officinale"
Sign of this nature is usually quite effective.

Bod


----------



## Benchwayze (13 May 2014)

Yes Bod. No need for a sign. The lawn was yellow last week. Why d'you think i need a good weedkiller! :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Back on thread at last... :mrgreen:


----------



## devonwoody (14 May 2014)

If you have a zoo close by, have a word with the lion keeper, I once heard that lion pooh sprayed (not deposited) in an area will keep us humans away from ground so treated. Therefore if Friday evening is the problem, spray during the afternoon. That should keep the pests at bay.


----------



## Benchwayze (14 May 2014)

Cheers DW. 

That might be a good idea, for later, but at the moment I want to kill the weeds, as opposed to feeding them.
I did try chicken manure last year, and it stank to high heaven. So I still had to keep my windows closed. 8) 

I think on balance it will be a clearance, then planting some spiky, deterring vegetation and a picket fence to see if that gets the message home. 

Regards
John


----------

